# Duvalay



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thinking of getting Duvaleys bags. I heard somewhere that a normal single duvet could be used in a Duvelay. I'm thinking of getting the Duvaley with the summer duvet (cheaper) and then using our own thicker duvets in it when it's cooler. Does any Duvaley users know if an ordinery duvet can be used in the Duvaley covers?


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi jodi1 , it most certainly can. my other half has done exactly that.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

First prize for the correct answer (and the best) :lol: 

Just what I wanted to hear. Thanks a lot.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We bought both summer and winter duvets.

Despite being in -18 we have never had cause to use the winter ones  

We also find the system excellent for 'indoor camping grandchildren'

They are rather bulky and the 'sheets' can take a while to dry.

I also wish the refitting after washing had been designate a job for hubby.

I am however very please with them.

if having two when you fit them together to make a double there is quite a lot of overlap - probably why we never need the winter duvet. :lol:


----------

